# Proper photoperiod



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon and right now i have a power compact with 2 6700k/10000 k 65 watt bulbs and a 56 watt t-5 light and i'm curious what a good light schedule would be. At the moment i am just running a constant 10 hour period which i know is probably not proper. Im not having any alge problems and my plants are growing good but i want to get the best color out of my garden.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Light needs are determined by plant mass and CO2 availability. 10 hours is about the max I would run. I find 8 is usually sufficient and any longer is unnecessary. You have ~3WPG, are you injecting CO2?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Im not having any alge problems and my plants are growing good...


So why fix it if it ain't broke?  Sounds like you're doing fine. But like Bob mentioned, at 3wpg, you'll be better served with CO2.


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes i my tank does have injected c02 and is fertilized on a regular basis. I have just been researching what is the best photoperiod and best lighting to get the most color out of my plants.


----------

